# يارب ارحمنا



## Bnota_Zr†a (7 يناير 2009)

*أيها المسيح ربنا وخالقنا بجاه أمك مريم ارحمنا
من طغيان ابليس اعتقنا ومن جنوده الآشرار خلصنا
نحن عبيدك كلنا في يديك نرجو رحمتك ليس لنا غيرك
سامحنا وسامح أمواتنا غفران الذنوب امنحنا
قريليسون قريليسون قريليسون
يارب ارحمنا ارحمنا يارب ارحمنا يارب سامحنا ، سامحنا ، يارب ، سامحنا
يارب نجنا ، نجنا ، يارب نجنا يارب خلصنا ، خلصنا ، يارب ، خلصنا
يارب ساعدنا ، ساعدنا يارب ساعدنا
اعنا يا رب واسمع دعاءنا نحن عبيدك البائسين القائمين أمام عظمتك في هذا الحين وأرسل من خزائن مراحمك : الشفاء للمرضى ـ والعافية للمتوجعين ـ والفرح للمكروبين ـ والاطلاق للآسرى ـ والشبع للجياع ـ والعودة للبعيدين ـ والهداية للضالين ، والالفة والاتفاق لمتخاصمين ـ والغفران للخطاة والصفح عن ذنوب المذنبين ـ والراحة والرضى بواسطة القديسة الطاهرة سيدة العالمين ، العذراء مريم والدة النور والخلاص لكل المؤمنين ـ الوقار والاكرام للشهداء والقديسين ـ والرحمة والنياح للموتى المسيحيين ـ وأعط يارب وامنح كل أحد ما ينفعه ويصلح له من بحر جودك الطافح على كل من الصالحين والطالحين ـ ومن أجل هذه النعم والخيرات ، يسجد ويمجد اسمك القدوس المكرم والمعظم من جميعنا ـ أيها الاب والابن والروح القدس الآن وكل أوان وإلى أبد الآبدين
أمين*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يناير 2009)

اميــــــــــــــــــــن 

صلاه جميله جدا جدا 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (12 يناير 2009)

اميـــــن  Bnota_Zr†a

صلاه جميله جداااااااااااااااااا 

شكرااااااااااا على الصلاه

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## grges monir (15 يناير 2009)

*صلاة رائعة شكرا ليكى بنوتة*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (20 يناير 2009)

شكرا عالمرور 
سلام المسيح يحرسكم​


----------



## المحارب الجريح (20 يناير 2009)

*صلاة رائعة بنوتة

يسوع المخلص من فضلك أجعل الناس تحبني كما احبك


مرسي بنوته علي صلاتك وأنا انتظر كل جديد لكي​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا سلام المسيح يحرسكم​


----------



## botros_22 (29 يناير 2009)

صلاة جميلة جـــدا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

آمين ...صلاة ..روعةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2009)

*امين يارب

ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة اوووى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------

